

The Math Forum Internet Mathematics Library - topics - RiderOfGiraffes
http://mathforum.org/library/topics/

======
euroclydon
This is nice... for 1997. Don't get me wrong, a curated list has tremendous
value, but it's missing one thing that would make it so much more valuable:

A Google search function that would allow you to pick a topic, and then the
search would be restricted to the curated sites for that topic. I don't think
the Google site filters allows you to do multiple domains, but it probably
could be accomplished with Google custom searches.

~~~
hsmyers
It like most such things virtual or otherwise, needs a real curator. Shouldn't
be any broken links in such an offering, but it only took two to 404 out :(
Good news is that just the title of the link was enough to find the paper in
question: "PRIMES is in P - Agarwal, Saxena, Kayal", just a click Google away
:)

